# New photos of JJ



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a sweet little zipper nose!! He could be my J's little brother. It looks like he has a wonderful life! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He's such a beautiful boy. Severe puppy fever now.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

He's adorable. Loved the zipper, too.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What a great set of photos of your gorgeous pup!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

It's a dog's life indeed....thanks for sharing!


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Is the stripe down his nose a common trait of Golden Retrievers. I never referred to it as a zipper before, but now that you guys have, I'm going to start calling him "**********" when he's goofing off haha.


----------



## coffeebean (Nov 30, 2011)

Good gracious, how do you survive day in and day out with such adorableness?


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

wonderful pics, makes me want a puppy to cuddle big time!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It is common. I think it makes them VERY special ! We have a zipper that goes up her nose, over her head and down her body in our group. We always say someday, she will unzip and will will find out she is another breed in a disguise.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

He has the sweetest face!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just want to pick him up and squeeze him, he's so darn cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Loved the pictures of your handsome young boy. Looks like he is living the charmed life.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

My gosh is he ever cute!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

He is too cute! Looks like he's already charming the ladies at the dog park.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your little JJ is soooooooo adorable-great pictures and captions. 

I've got a bad case of puppy fever now too.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

He's adorable! Yes, love the zipper nose. My Gunner has a crooked zipper on his nose. I love it!


----------



## Red the super dog (Nov 9, 2011)

he is so cute! what wonderful pictures! how old is he?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He's adorable!! 

And Clark Kent did have a Golden : (At least in he does if ya watch Smallville haha)


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

JJ is a super cute little guy. I love that zipper on his nose I have not seen that before. Great photos but then you had a great subject.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words everybody. JJ has been a blast. I've been lucky enough to have been able to spend the past month with him all day long, and will have another whole month to do so. I dislocated my knee at work on Halloween, so I haven't gone to work since then. I'll be home until the first of the year. JJ's starting to get spoiled with me being here all the time haha.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

He is really cute!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It was about time for an update. JJ is growing, very beautiful puppy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG, he's so cute and holds a pose so well for you. I love the captions!

As soon as I get the camera out, Penny goes into her 'they beat me' pose. The only good pictures are the ones when I'm inside and she's outside!

Thanks for sharing. I will now berate Penny for not being as cute on camera as off!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Very cute pics. JJ is such a cutie!! You should post a full family pic as well for Christmas.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He is GORGEOUS - I love his face!

And I'm sure you're aware of this, but I wouldn't call him a ********** in public... that word has some not very nice connotations attached to it. 

I am partial to little zipper noses. They give the dog so much character!


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> OMG, he's so cute and holds a pose so well for you. I love the captions!
> 
> As soon as I get the camera out, Penny goes into her 'they beat me' pose. The only good pictures are the ones when I'm inside and she's outside!
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I will now berate Penny for not being as cute on camera as off!


I'm an "amateur photographer", so JJ's fairly use to see the camera in my hands by now. As for holding a pose, he has his moments, which are few and far between haha. Some of my cameras shoot pretty fast, so sometimes I just hold the button down and take 20 pics in a row, knowing one of them will turn out good. When you have food in your hand, he'll hold a pose for days. I love how he keeps his chin up, too. I guess he gets that from his champion bloodline. I thought that captions would be a nice touch and make the photos a little more enjoyable. I have a blast speaking for him. He and I hold conversations. My gf thinks I'm nuts. :bowl:

My Chow use to hate the camera, and I mean hate. He could be laying there passed out and if you walked over with the camera, he would some how know you were standing there and would get up and go hide under the table or lay on the floor and put his head under the bed.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

walexk said:


> Very cute pics. JJ is such a cutie!! You should post a full family pic as well for Christmas.


We're hoping to do something nice for a Christmas card with JJ. I don't know if it will include us in the photo or not, but we'll see. I def. want to get a picture of him with christmas lights wrapped around him. Still gotta figure out how I'm going to accomplish that in a safe manor.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> He is GORGEOUS - I love his face!
> 
> And I'm sure you're aware of this, but I wouldn't call him a ********** in public... that word has some not very nice connotations attached to it.
> 
> I am partial to little zipper noses. They give the dog so much character!


I'm familiar with the original origin of "**********", and yea, I don't think I'd go yelling that out in public since some people can be a little testy when it comes to things like that, even though I'm talking to a dog with a Scottish background.

I gotta agree with you though, he is gorgeous


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Great pictures! It is great to be able to spend a couple of months with him, especially at that age, but I hope your knee heals up quick!


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

BriGuy said:


> Great pictures! It is great to be able to spend a couple of months with him, especially at that age, but I hope your knee heals up quick!


It's been an absolute blast having the time home to spend with him. It's going to be sad when I go back to work, for both him and I. I think a week before I go back, I'm going to try and get him back into the normal work routine cause right now there's no set schedule anymore like there was. We just got back from a short walk, followed by a trip to the bank and deli, and then sat outside the house for about 30 minutes watching the ducks and chickens (neighbors pets haha). His walker will be here in about an hour I assume, so he'll be going for yet another walk. He's been living the life these past few weeks, as have I


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, looks like a very spoiled dog.

I read all the post about the zipper comment...and here I thought my Golden was one of the rare ones LOL.

Here is Bailey with her "zipper". They could be brother & sister LOL


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Love the pictures! Fun with photoshop?


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Angelina said:


> Love the pictures! Fun with photoshop?


One of my favorite programs


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

akgolden said:


> Beautiful pictures, looks like a very spoiled dog.
> 
> I read all the post about the zipper comment...and here I thought my Golden was one of the rare ones LOL.
> 
> Here is Bailey with her "zipper". They could be brother & sister LOL


She looks lovely. Nice pup.


----------

